# Silk and Steel strings on a parlor guitar



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

What is the advantage of silk and steel strings over extra light strings on a parlor guitar?

I am new to acoustic, and my fingers really hurt from practicing. I am most interested in ease of play and comfort right now, as opposed to volume.

What about the folk nylon strings? Perhaps this is what I am looking for?

On electric guitar, I play 9's.

Thanks!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

silk and steels are more comfortable, a looser smoother feel, but if youre already using extra lights and feeling discomfort you can try tuning a step down-
instead of e a d g b e, 
try d g c f a d
the tension will be much reduced- this is how i tune my frail old parlors using medium gauge strings, whatever tuning im in i go a step down-
also, if youre working at it a lot, and are not wholly used to it, you should take breaks- when the fingers hurt, switch to electric for a couple days to let the torn muscles rebuild, they will be stronger.
its hard to believe, but you will get used to it. and then you will want heavier strings on your electrics:smile:


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

Wait a minute....
when you say your fingers hurt do you mean the tips or the actual muscle?
steel strings hurt at first until the callous' form
also, could it have anything to do with the play not being right?

and
what does "I play 9's" mean please.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blurr said:


> and
> what does "I play 9's" mean please.


That refers to the size of the strings. When someone says they play 9s, they means .009-.042 strings usually. 10s are .010-.046 and 11s are .011-.052

String size varies between manufacturers and the actual string model, but 9s are among the lightest strings (8s are lighter, but few people play them). 10s are standard strings and 11s and above are considered heavy.

Also, the number (9, 10 etc) refers to the gauge of the lightest string (the high E). The other # (.042,.046 etc) refers to the gauge of the heaviest string (the low E).


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Hollowbody. Much appreciated.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My fingertips hurt, not the muscle, even though I can see my callouses forming already.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I made a mistake in my post....I think I meant action (not 'play') which I think means the distance between the strings and the fret board.
no offense to you playing ability intended.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, blurr...none taken. The action is fine, I don't like it too low.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I dropped off my guitar at Long & McQuade's for the free setup. I am having the D'Addario Folk Nylon strings put on. Perhaps later, when my callouses are more developed, I will go to the D'Addario Silk & Steel strings, which are brighter.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Boy, was I ever wrong! The guitar tech convinced me that I should use medium, 13-56 strings. 

And am I ever glad. My guitar has perfect intonation, sounds great, and my fingers can handle the strings. I am really pleased.


----------

